# PORQUE MI PLAYSTATION SE VE EN BLANCO Y NEGRO?



## el_automatta (Sep 18, 2006)

Hola tengo un PlayStation 1 y me lo traje de Brasil a Chile, pero aqui se me ve en Blanco y Negro y no tengo idea el porque. He averiguado en que sistema de television trabaja el PLay y trabaja en el sistema NTSC U/C a 50/60HZ y en Chile se usa el NTSC. Tendra algo que ver el "U/C"(cosa que no creo, porque tengo entendido que son lo mismo), lo mas raro es que en un Televisor SAMSUNG "21" modelo CL-21A8W se me ve normal.
Otra cosa lo conecto por AUDIO/VIDEO.
Espero que alguien me pueda dar una solución al problema.


----------



## maunix (Sep 18, 2006)

el_automatta dijo:
			
		

> Hola tengo un PlayStation 1 y me lo traje de Brasil a Chile, pero aqui se me ve en Blanco y Negro y no tengo idea el porque. He averiguado en que sistema de television trabaja el PLay y trabaja en el sistema NTSC U/C a 50/60HZ y en Chile se usa el NTSC. Tendra algo que ver el "U/C"(cosa que no creo, porque tengo entendido que son lo mismo), lo mas raro es que en un Televisor SAMSUNG "21" modelo CL-21A8W se me ve normal.
> Otra cosa lo conecto por AUDIO/VIDEO.
> Espero que alguien me pueda dar una solución al problema.



Amigo evidentemente estas haciendo mal la conexión o bien tu televisor no soporta el formato que debiera.

Si en otro televisor funciona, entonces el playstation funciona bien y el cable no está dañado. 

Si en tu televisor no funciona, bueno, puede ser lo que te dije antes

1) que lo estes conectando mal

2) que tu televisor no sea de la norma que te tira el PlayStation.  Tal vez el playstation que tienes no es ntsc sino que es pal-m o pal-n


Saludos


----------

